# How to remove the boot manager in FreeBSD?



## selmo (Feb 9, 2013)

I installed FreeBSD alongside another operating system, and ahora need to remove the boot manager.
What is the command used to remove the boot manager?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 9, 2013)

Reinstalling the plain mbr bootcode for non-interactive booting is described at the end of the boot0cfg(8) man page.


----------

